# Waring Commercial Spice Grinder WSG30 Good or Bad?



## melsrecipe (Nov 28, 2012)

I've purchased the Waring Commercial Spice Grinder WSG30 and found that it could not grind cumin seeds or coriander seeds to a fine powder.  The advertising of the Waring WSG30 says that it grinds spices to a "fine powder", which is far from what I have experienced.  Has anyone else used this product and found that it has managed to grind spices to a very fine powder?  If so, could you tell me which spices you have used, in particular I am interested to know about grinding cumin seeds and coriander seeds.

At present I am considering if my grinder is defective and looking into having it replaced.  Until then, can anyone recommend a spice grinder that can handle grinding spices on a commercial level.  Now, when I say commercial I am thinking possibly 10kg a day.  Continuous usage of about 20 minutes non-stop, or even 10 minutes non-stop before over heating and burning the spices in the process!

Thanks.


----------

